# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Adex descarta que suspensión de Ley Forestal genere problemas de corto plazo en exportación de madera

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Solicita integrar grupos de trabajo que verán nueva norma*     *Lima, jun. 12 (ANDINA).-* La suspensión indefinida de la Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre (Decreto Legislativo N° 1090) por parte del Congreso de la República no debería generar problemas en la exportación de la madera peruana en un corto plazo, afirmó hoy el presidente de la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex), José Luis Silva.  
“Esperamos que no haya un impacto negativo en la exportación de madera ya que las concesiones forestales de las que proceden fueron debidamente inspeccionadas y sus Planes Operativos Anuales (POA) autorizados”, manifestó. 
Añadió que los POA, previamente inspeccionados y aprobados para el caso de la exportación de caoba y cedro, garantizan que los envíos maderables son legales y que adicionalmente se mantienen las instituciones que actualmente ejercen los ministerios de Agricultura (Minag) y del Ambiente (Minam), así como los gobiernos regionales. 
"Tenemos alrededor de 90 días en los que no se debería generar problemas en la exportación de madera, en particular a Estados Unidos, sin embargo, si ese plazo se dilata y no se tiene una solución, podríamos enfrentar serios problemas", subrayó. 
Indicó que cualquier cambio equilibrado en la nueva norma no afectará ni preocupará a los exportadores porque ya hay una conciencia al respecto y saben, evidentemente, que trabajan con un recurso renovable que debe ser aprovechado de manera sostenida y racional. 
En ese sentido, Silva subrayó la necesidad de que los representantes de los exportadores e industriales participen en los grupos de trabajo que verán los cambios a la ley forestal para apoyar con su visión y sugerencias en la formulación de un texto que permita el uso responsable de los recursos. 
"Los lamentables sucesos de la semana pasada implicaron la necesidad de tomar decisiones muy reflexivas, sin embargo, se optó por una solución práctica que fue la suspensión de la norma y sus modificatorias, a la par de restituir la anterior ley forestal para crear un espacio de diálogo que permita solucionar los conflictos existentes", dijo. 
No obstante, Silva expresó que evidentemente eso puede tener consecuencias graves para el Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con Estados Unidos y ante la Convención sobre el Comercio Internacional de Especies Amenazadas de Fauna y Flora Silvestre (CITES) cuyo Comité Permanente se reunirá en Ginebra (Suiza) en julio próximo.  
En razón de ello, sugirió al gobierno enviar una delegación que informe claramente sobre las medidas tomadas por el Estado peruano al respecto. 
Por su parte, el presidente del Comité Forestal de la Sociedad Nacional de Industrias (SNI), Alfredo Biasevich, dijo que en muchos puntos de la norma suspendida se mencionan obligaciones vinculadas a la CITES que no están en la ley que ha sido restituida.  
En ese sentido, consideró que a raíz de ese problema podrían generarse algunas observaciones o críticas. 
Detalló que en caso la CITES evidencie mayores problemas, por la suspensión del Decreto Legislativo N° 1090, Perú volvería a integrar una lista negra de la que hace poco (marzo último) fue excluido para beneficio del comercio exterior peruano.  
Precisó que al ser parte de esa lista deja abierta la posibilidad de sanciones y prohibición del comercio de la caoba desde Perú. 
Refirió que en Loreto el 75 por ciento de la actividad económica está centrada en la madera, mientras que en otras regiones amazónicas el porcentaje fluctúa entre el 30 y 40 por ciento. 
La CITES es un acuerdo internacional que reúne a países que se adhieren voluntariamente con la única finalidad de velar por el comercio internacional de especimenes de animales y plantas silvestres para su preservación.Temas similares: Artículo: Exportación de madera cayó 11% en primer trimestre afectada por poca oferta y mercados en problemas Artículo: Minam descarta que etiquetado de transgénicos genere sobrecostos a industrias Perú en el corto plazo puede ser productor, consumidor y exportador de etanol Alicorp descarta alza de precios de alimentos en mercado doméstico en el corto plazo Sierra Exportadora iniciará comercialización de productos andinos en provincias en el corto plazo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, jun. 13 (ANDINA).-* La suspensión indefinida del Decreto Ley 1090 por parte del Congreso de la República no debería generar problemas en la exportación de madera en el corto plazo, pues las concesiones forestales de las que proceden fueron debidamente inspeccionadas, señaló hoy la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex).  
Asimismo destacó que fueron autorizados los planes operativos anuales de las concesiones forestales.  
El presidente de Adex, José Luis Silva, afirmó que de esta manera se garantiza que los envíos maderables son legales, pues adicionalmente se mantienen a las instituciones que actualmente ejercen competencia sobre el sector como el Ministerio de Agricultura, Ministerio del Ambiente y los gobiernos regionales.  
Indicó que cualquier cambio equilibrado en la norma no afectará ni preocupará a los exportadores porque ya hay una conciencia al respecto y saben, evidentemente, que trabajan con un recurso renovable que debe ser aprovechado de manera sostenida y racional.  
Refirió que en Loreto, el 75 por ciento de la actividad económica está centrada en la madera, mientras que en otras regiones amazónicas el porcentaje fluctúa entre el 30 y 40 por ciento.

----------

